# Best Mattress????



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

What is your favorite mattress??? Why??? (please state the degree of softness and your preferred sleep position for reference)

The last thred was on 2012 and I know there are there are now many more mattress companies even online. Thank you!


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

hypehorology said:


> Bought a tempur-pedic a few years ago and now I don't think I can go back. I know it's a bit overhyped but memory foam truly is something else.


Thank you


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

hypehorology said:


> Anytime. They're fairly expensive but I highly recommend at least trying one out. I've heard pretty good things about Sleep Number
> 
> I had heard good things about them before so I will definitely give them a try. The concept of the sleep number sounds coo, but I would just be afraid of its reliability and longevity, with that said I have no idea of their warranty.


----------



## Specific_Pacific (Mar 11, 2018)

Tempurpedic. Several years ago I got one and its amazing. I capitulated almost everything to the ex on the agreement I took the tempurpedic. 

The ex - when we moved in together she wanted to use her mattress - it was like sleeping on wet straw, on top of molten lava. It sucked. After a week of it I told her I was going to drag it into the street and shoot it if I had to do another night. 

Spend time sitting on the different hardness. I have an orange, whatever that means, and it's worth every cent


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been sleeping on a Tuft and Needle Mint (this is their second generation, higher end) for about 2 months now. It is great. I am a side sleeper who prefers a firmer mattress. I have been accustomed to waking up many times a night to turn over from one side to another. I am starting to notice that I'm doing this less on the Mint mattress. I have not slept on a tempurpedic but my guess is that the Mint is 95% of what you get from a tempurpedic for 25% of the price.


----------



## Gasol1 (May 8, 2017)

We used to spend alot on conventional mattresses, after building a new home we needed 5 mattresses (1 cal king and 4 queens) at once, and decided to try the online latex or foam mattresses. They also work well with lower platform beds. We have a few Caspers and a few Leesas. The Leesa may be slightly softer. Both brands are great. Back or side sleeping, and they stay cool. I like that they don't bounce much so if one person is moving around it doesn't make the bed bounce around. I don't think I will ever buy a conventional mattress again, and the online prices are very good.


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

Golder said:


> I have been sleeping on a Tuft and Needle Mint (this is their second generation, higher end) for about 2 months now. It is great. I am a side sleeper who prefers a firmer mattress. I have been accustomed to waking up many times a night to turn over from one side to another. I am starting to notice that I'm doing this less on the Mint mattress. I have not slept on a tempurpedic but my guess is that the Mint is 95% of what you get from a tempurpedic for 25% of the price.


Thank you. I will check them out, I had already heard good stuff from them. Glad is working out for you, I know finding the right mattress at the right price can be a bit of a challange.


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

I am going to try an Endy. Free shipping. They give you 100 days to try it and if you do not like it they will take it back no questions asked.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I like a firm pocket spring with a pillow top brand wise is a pest because the same manufacturer sells to various suppliers with varied model names.


----------



## narchibald (Jun 26, 2018)

I really think you need to try as many as possible but ... I did some work for a Mattress supplier years ago and really like Tempur Pedic. I did a lot of research recently when it was time to buy a new one and I tried every mattress across several different retailers. I still ended up with the same conclusion. Tempur Pedic, though expensive is a wonderful product and I just bought one of their 2018 models Pro Adapt.


----------



## kellyon (Aug 2, 2017)

Through I found Tuft & Needle a few years ago, essentially a Casper but a smidge cheaper. Greatest purchase of my life.
I have 4 brothers, all have purchased one now, as have my parents. Truly amazing.


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

kellyon said:


> Through I found Tuft & Needle a few years ago, essentially a Casper but a smidge cheaper. Greatest purchase of my life.
> I have 4 brothers, all have purchased one now, as have my parents. Truly amazing.


Thank you! Would you say it's better or about the same as the Caper?


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

narchibald said:


> I really think you need to try as many as possible but ... I did some work for a Mattress supplier years ago and really like Tempur Pedic. I did a lot of research recently when it was time to buy a new one and I tried every mattress across several different retailers. I still ended up with the same conclusion. Tempur Pedic, though expensive is a wonderful product and I just bought one of their 2018 models Pro Adapt.


I tried one at the store and it was amazing! However, I am still on the hunt as it was unfortunatley out of my budget. I need king or split twins so it was very price, but I really liked it and I can see the value of tempurpedic offer, the feel is just superb.


----------



## kellyon (Aug 2, 2017)

The best mattress I've ever slept on was a 14" Lucid brand memory foam mattress which is about $500 after tax and with free delivery via Prime.

Memory foam mattresses take some getting used to, but they're amazing. They're also denser and heavier than normal mattresses, however, so you may need to buy a special frame to put it on.


----------



## 24watchOC (Jul 11, 2017)

I have been sleeping on a Casper matress. 14 in model. Very very comfortable.

got this from Amazon.

Happy mattress hunting ;-)


----------



## joombo (Jul 23, 2018)

Depends on what kind of beds you like, you can look here info about best King Size mattresses. I bought Leesa's King Mattress on Amazon a few months ago, it's just perfect! It is soft enough to relax, while also featuring enough firmness to support the parts of the body. But anyway, it's better to read all reviews before committing to a purchase.


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

I bought into the Sleep Number bed hype and IMO, don't make that mistake. We paid nearly 7k for it and I regret it. Right now it's sitting in my storage area and I may try to use it in a guest room at some point, but for now... I feel like we wasted our money. My back started to hurt, my hips hurt, I just felt crappy in the morning. We ended up getting a Saatva mattress because they had really high marks on google, but I'm not so sure about this one either. Tim Ferriss (4-hr work week author) recommended the Helix mattress on his podcast. Most of the good brands seem to let you try them out for a few weeks / months. But I think it may take some trial & error to find the right fit.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm partial to latex mattresses. While memory foam is like laying in wet cement, latex has a springy resilient quality and will last longer than memory foam, too. The one I have is the queen size Roma mattress from sleepez.com. It's a 9" mattress with medium density on one side and firm on the other. I sleep on the firm side along with a 3' medium latex topper. Sleepez has been around a lot longer than other online mattress retailers like Casper and Leesa. Another reputable online latex mattress outfit is sleeponlatex.com. When I bought my mattress from sleepez a couple years ago, they offered free returns, but now charge a fee for returns to cover shipping. Sleeponlatex offers free returns. Both companies use quality, natural latex, not the cheap stuff from China. BTW, latex works great on an adjustable bed frame.


----------



## bobandshawn (Nov 21, 2013)

Tempur-pedic. Wife and I both agree it's the best money we've ever spent. We've had it over 4 years and is just about paid off (0%) interest. We would do it again.

B


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I am looking at the Novosbed and the Purple to replace my old sagging coil spring mattress.

Anyone have either one of those


----------



## Jhchr2 (May 25, 2019)

Best mattress I’ve ever owned was a kluft. I got lucky and found it for a tenth of what they retailed for at Bloomingdales at a furniture outlet. It was extremely soft, but supportive in all the right areas. Wife wanted a sleep number so we switched, but I’m definitely regretting the decision. Luckily I still have the kluft in the guest room.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Regardless of the good reviews. I always read the bad and then it gets weird.

One says it's too hard, one says it's too soft. One says he feels cold and another too hot

Number of companies now producing the memory foam mattresses

It was easier buying my last car

Don't get me started on bicycles which a year later I still haven't bought one

DON


----------



## Mjbull23 (Jul 27, 2021)

We got a nectar from a bang for the buck perspective 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Kingsdown 100%. Been through about 8 and I will never go elsewhere.


----------



## Chrismn (Nov 14, 2021)

Endless Slumber Hybrid by Prema Sleep


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

That's like asking what's the best motorcycle (Kawasaki H2) or the most attractive woman (Jennifer Connelly), it's different for everyone. That said, buy a Tuft & Needle, they're the best.


----------



## AndyCouey (Jan 9, 2021)

We have one of the original purple mattresses and it works well for us, soft yet firm. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mnwatches123 (Aug 17, 2019)

I've had a Tuft & Needle Mint for the last 2 years. It's held up great and there are no "low" spots that you sometimes hear about with memory foam mattresses.


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2019)

Simmons Beauty Rest, king, pillow top, traditional coil spring, moderately firm. Very well made, extremely comfortable. I'm a back and side sleeper. 

Bought Nectar foam mattresses for the guest room and for my kid. He loves his. I tried the Nectar in the guest room by still prefer the Simmons by a mile.


----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)

another vote for tuft and needle - really impressed with the quality for price and to me they're very comfortable.


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

We got a Purple last year and love it. Not sure what model, it was 1 step bellow the most expensive, but I thought it was more comfortable.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

King firm of whatever they sell at Costco. Sooo freakin comfortable!


----------

